
Breakthrough in delivering drugs to the brain - hoag
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12776222
======
anigbrowl
For once the word 'breakthrough' seems entirely appropriate - both for context
and for significance.

~~~
hoag
Haha good point :)

------
hoag
I think this is related to this article in The Economist re: a method to treat
"mad cow" disease (Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease):
<http://www.economist.com/node/18276254>

